# Installing FreeBSD 10 and my current ZFS (9.x) pool



## mrjayviper (Apr 12, 2014)

if I install FreeBSD 10, will my pool upgrade automatically to whatever ZFS version is used in OS? thanks a lot


----------



## kpa (Apr 12, 2014)

It won't be upgraded automatically. You have to use zpool upgrade and zfs upgrade to perform the upgrade of the pool and filesystems to newer versions.


----------



## trh411 (Apr 12, 2014)

kpa said:
			
		

> It won't be upgraded automatically. You have to use zpool upgrade and zfs upgrade to perform the upgrade of the pool and filesystems to newer versions.


And don't forget to update your bootcode after the zpool(8) upgrade prior to your next reboot. The output of zpool(8) upgrade gives the command for GPT setups.


----------



## mrjayviper (Apr 13, 2014)

trh411 said:
			
		

> kpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only if FreeBSD is installed in a ZFS partition? Does this requirement also applies to pools that's only use for storage (e.g. NAS)? Thanks


----------



## trh411 (Apr 13, 2014)

[man8=][/man]





			
				mrjayviper said:
			
		

> Only if FreeBSD is installed in a ZFS partition? Does this requirement also applies to pools that's only use for storage (e.g. NAS)? Thanks


My bad for making an assumption that you were running ZFS on root and my bad for not making it clear that I was doing so. If you are not running ZFS on root, then you do not have zfs bootcode, and thus do not have to update bootcode after a zpool(8) upgrade. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## mrjayviper (Apr 13, 2014)

My current setup does use ZFS on root but I'm thinking of a fresh install this time.
-----------------------------------
Thanks everyone for the help


----------

